# Diabetes symptoms



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

For the last several weeks I have been experiencing:
-Excessive thirst
-Frequent urination
-Fatigue
-Blurred vision
-Itchy skin

When I looked it up online, I was almost positive that I have Diabetes. 
So I go to the doctor and I have my blood and urine tested, and it turns out that I'm 'perfectly normal'. 

(Similar thing happened when I was feeling sick in the morning)

I ask the doctor what else could it be. He couldnt give me an answer.
And I don't want to wait in line for another 3 hours just for another doctor to say Im 'fine'.

Should I just wait it out? I have noticed the fatigue and frequent urination happens more on weekdays when I work.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

To check for insulin resistance, you need to fast for 8 hours then have a blood test done.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I have tested myself for diabetes like 5 times within the past few years cause I'm always thirsty, and I pee about once an hour or every other hour, and am always tired and get dizzy very easily and get itchy blotchy spots on my hands. I lost weight very easily, too. I guess some people just have all those symptoms without actually having it.

ETA: Or it could be the things above, lol. Good to know, I might have to look into that too.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I have about every symptom described on this thread so far - I got myself checked and I don't have diabetes. Conclusion: Just get yourself checked out, and make sure you exaggerate your symptoms otherwise they might not have you tested - you know what doctors are like...


----------



## DS29790bb (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't know what it could be. But I'm a Type 1 diabetic and trust me, the symptoms above are extreme. When I still didn't know I had it, I would be peeing three times in an hour and walking up the stairs would literally run me out of breath. Just make sure if you're getting tested for diabetes that the symptoms are literally extreme. 

Like I said, I have no idea what else it could be but sometimes, people drink more than others and use the bathroom more than others or just get tired easily. Do you drink caffeine ever?

Sorry I'm of little help, but I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

All those symptoms can be attributed to anxiety disorder.

I'm also a type 1 diabetic. Those are pretty much the problems I had when I was diagnosed, but like the poster above stated, they were VERY severe. Like I had to drink GALLONS of liquid every day, I lost about 25 pounds in 2 weeks, I lived in the bathroom. As my condition worsened, my vision was a COMPLETE blur, like almost completely blind, and I couldn't even make it up stairs without collapsing. I do not recall having itchy skin, but it was a long time ago. By the time I finally went to the hospital I couldn't even walk. For me it was constant...so the 'happens mainly on weekdays while you work' might suggest that it is something else. Do you have a high-stress job that boosts your anxiety? My blood sugar level was well over 700 and I had a DEADLY amount of ketones in my urine. So if it is diabetes, the blood and urine tests would have picked it up.

If you suffer from General Anxiety Disorder, it is probably just a result of that, which would explain why others here have had the same symptoms. I know GAD causes excessive thirst, which would explain the excessive urination. Fatigue, blurred vision, and itchy skin are also symptoms.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

And also, the conditions would get worse day by day. Untreated diabetes cannot get better on its own. If they are horrible one day and you feel perfectly fine the next, it's not diabetes.

Not a doctor, but I'm 99.9% sure it is anxiety.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Severe anxiety can cause some of the symptoms. Have you tried anxiety meds? SSRIs?


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> Have you been drinking alot of pop or sugar. If so you might have insulin resistance.


I used to drink alot as a teenager. But when my mom got diabetes a few years ago, I drink it once in a while.



Evo1114 said:


> All those symptoms can be attributed to anxiety disorder.
> 
> I'm also a type 1 diabetic. Those are pretty much the problems I had when I was diagnosed, but like the poster above stated, they were VERY severe. Like I had to drink GALLONS of liquid every day, I lost about 25 pounds in 2 weeks, I lived in the bathroom. As my condition worsened, my vision was a COMPLETE blur, like almost completely blind, and I couldn't even make it up stairs without collapsing. I do not recall having itchy skin, but it was a long time ago. By the time I finally went to the hospital I couldn't even walk. For me it was constant...so the 'happens mainly on weekdays while you work' might suggest that it is something else. Do you have a high-stress job that boosts your anxiety? My blood sugar level was well over 700 and I had a DEADLY amount of ketones in my urine. So if it is diabetes, the blood and urine tests would have picked it up.
> 
> If you suffer from General Anxiety Disorder, it is probably just a result of that, which would explain why others here have had the same symptoms. I know GAD causes excessive thirst, which would explain the excessive urination. Fatigue, blurred vision, and itchy skin are also symptoms.


Wow! thats horrible. How long were you experiencing it befor you went to the hospital?
I'm going to do some research on GAD. Thanks



Cletis said:


> Severe anxiety can cause some of the symptoms. Have you tried anxiety meds? SSRIs?


No. But I'll probably see a doctor about them. I guess it is anxiety related.

Thanks for all your responses. You've all been very helpful, and I'm glad I'm not alone here.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

if youre on a low carb diet that could be it


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Please don't assume you are diabetic if you read all the symptoms. I am hypochondriac (not so sure if I just spelled that correctly) but I try my best not to assume things until I go get checked out by the doctor. Does diabetes run in your family?


----------



## DS29790bb (Dec 31, 2011)

Paloma M said:


> Please don't assume you are diabetic if you read all the symptoms. I am hypochondriac (not so sure if I just spelled that correctly) but I try my best not to assume things until I go get checked out by the doctor. Does diabetes run in your family?


The point me and the above poster tried to make is that it's NOT diabetes. The symptoms for diabetes are EXTREME. Plus, if he got tested, it's hard to get the test wrong. He got tested with blood and urine and nothing came up.

Diabetes is not the cause here......I think it may just be related to the SA.


----------



## ricymardona (Dec 17, 2012)

I think its all are the symptoms of diabetes. You can check diabetes in home also.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Wow! thats horrible. How long were you experiencing it befor you went to the hospital?
> I'm going to do some research on GAD. Thanks


It was a long time ago, but I think it was 2 (maybe 3) weeks. I developed ketoacidosis, which is a serious complication of untreated diabetes. I was told I would have died if I had waited 30 more minutes. I also got ketoacidosis one other time when I got the flu.

Ketoacidosis is where the diabetes symptoms come from. It is very high blood glucose levels over an extended period of time. You won't have any symptoms if you had normal blood glucose levels, if your blood tests were normal, then the symptoms are from something else (as I said, probably an anxiety disorder).


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> It was a long time ago, but I think it was 2 (maybe 3) weeks. I developed ketoacidosis, which is a serious complication of untreated diabetes. I was told I *would have died if I had waited 30 more minutes.* I also got ketoacidosis one other time when I got the flu.
> 
> Ketoacidosis is where the diabetes symptoms come from. It is very high blood glucose levels over an extended period of time. You won't have any symptoms if you had normal blood glucose levels, if your blood tests were normal, then the symptoms are from something else (as I said, probably an anxiety disorder).


. OMG. I'm glad you're doing better now.
Yeah. since my tests came back as normal, I don't have diabetes. Its not surprising that I thought I might've had it before I went to the doctor.
And when I asked him after, what else it could be he didn't know, or even mention anxiety.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow I didn't realize there were so many type 1 diabetics! I've been type 1 for around 15 years now. It sucks. :cry


----------



## Braiden (Jan 1, 2013)

Go laboratory and give blood sample to diagnose diabetics and report will clear your situation. Don't be lazy and check your diabetics it can be serious if you ignore it and don't care. Try to manage it with diet control and daily exercise.


----------



## Braiden (Jan 1, 2013)

Braiden said:


> Go laboratory and give blood sample to diagnose diabetics and report will clear your situation. Don't be lazy and check your diabetics it can be serious if you ignore it and don't care. Try to manage it with diet control and daily exercise.


Any Comment?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Go to your doctor and get tested. You'll need to fast for 12 hours before you go however.


----------



## hoee (Jan 6, 2015)

Diabetes symptoms vary depending on how much your blood glucose is increased. Some individuals, especially those with type 2 diabetes may not experience symptoms at first. Go to see a doctor will be better.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm a type 1 diabetic and for me the major symptoms were extreme thirst, fatigue, weight loss, frequent urination, frequent leg cramps (every day) and dryness of mouth (had no saliva at all). I ignored most of the symptoms for several months but when the leg cramps got unbearable and the dryness of mouth got so bad I couldn't swallow food anymore, I finally went to the hospital and got diagnosed with diabetes. You should get yourself checked too because if it's diabetes, the symptoms will get a lot worse.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

thats pretty scary. Ive had similar symptoms before and thought I was potentially a diabetic as well but blood tests showed it was normal. i was get worried with physical symptoms thinking I have the illness just because I saw it somewhere. Although Im more likely to get type II diabetes because Im morbidly obese. Its highly preventable but eating healthy and losing weight is very difficult to me.


----------

